# Overweight 14 week puppy?



## Dominic B (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi - I have a 14 week old miniature cockapoo puppy. She’s been fed on Royal Canin puppy food three times a day and within the recommended 150-170g 24 hour total. I weighed her today for the first time and was astonished to find out that she weighed 6.6kg! According to most forums this is what she should weigh at 6 months.

Does anyone have any advice as to whether we should be worried about this?

Many thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

They are crosses and come in a whole variety of shapes and sizes - as long as she is not a barrel on legs I really would not worry about it - does she seem fat or just big?


----------



## Dominic B (Oct 19, 2020)

Mainly just heavy - perhaps she’s just big boned...! 😀 Her dad was quite a small miniature poodle and her mum seemed like a normal sized cocker. I guess time will tell...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Time will tell indeed - they vary so much there really is no telling what size they will be


----------



## EmWils (Mar 25, 2021)

Just realised your post was six months ago, how much does she weigh now out of interest? Our boy is 11 weeks and 6.7kg! So definitely on the bigger end haha


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous baby 😍

Molly is on the other end of the size scale and is 6.5kg fully grown


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

EmWils said:


> Just realised your post was six months ago, how much does she weigh now out of interest? Our boy is 11 weeks and 6.7kg! So definitely on the bigger end haha
> View attachment 131211
> View attachment 131212


I love the sun photo- our two dogs both follow the sunny spot throughout the day too. Sounds like he’s going to be a big boy. Our Digby was about 4kg at that age and is around 12kg fully grown.


----------



## Robyn81 (Feb 16, 2021)

Our 12 week old cockapoo weighed in at 6.5 kg today at the vets! He’s quite slender, long legs. The vet says he’s just right, no concerns, he’s just going to be a big boy!
Our neighbours have his half brother who is almost 3 and he is 45 pounds, so we figured he’d be big!


----------



## Robyn81 (Feb 16, 2021)

Here’s his big brother Cooper


----------



## Dominic B (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi - our puppy is now 9 months and seems to have settled down at about 10.8 to 11 kgs. Her sister appears to be a similar weight and size so I’m guessing that like humans some dogs grow at a faster rate than others but all settle down around the median in the end.


----------

